# POLL: Which Mode do you ride in the *majority* of time?



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

_*Can we sticky this for the short term?*_

To determine ONCE AND FAR ALL, how many people blast around on Turbo/Boost all day long ...

Too many arguments from people state as fact that most people blast around on Turbo/Boost. This does not jive with my personal experience at all (>1 year). Would like to see some quantitative numbers on this issue!

If you vote, please state how long you have owned an ebike and what you feel is your relative skill level.

*Rider Skill Scale:*
*Beginner* = green/blue
*Intermediate* = blue/occasional black
*Advanced* = blacks / 2x

Me: >1 year / Advanced


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Turbo/Boost depending on throttle position, not wide open as I like to cruise at a comfortable speed, of course giving it more on hills or steep sections then on the flats.


----------



## ambition>ability (Mar 27, 2019)

Alternate between Eco and Tour when proper MTBing (Eco for most, Tour for the bigger hills). Occasionally I'll go for a slow and gentle fire road cruise where I go full boost and just enjoy the scenery. Had the e-bike for 1.5 years now and would be in the advanced category. 
As with you OP, my experience is that most e-bikers don't use full boost, rather tend to be in the lower settings. Be interesting to see how this poll turns out.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Mostly eco owned ebike 1 1/2 years advanced been mountain biking 20 plus years

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve had my ebike for about a year. Most of my rides are between 1.5 to just over 2hrs, I ride about 90% eco and 10% for trail/boost. 

I’m an advance rider with over 30 plus years of riding: BMX as a kid, racing mountain bikes (XC, enduro and DH) and rode dirt bikes (no dirt bikes in the garage anymore). Ebiking, I find so incredibly fun and exciting, I literally ride just about everyday! Now I used to do that on my MTB, but some days were forced and many not as long in the saddle.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Advanced rider, almost NEVER BOOST, mostly ECO, 25-30% TRAIL mode. I have my bike tuned such that TRAIL peaks out a comparable level to BOOST, but with better control and modulation of power.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Haibike Full FatSix
Odometer: Just turned 9900 miles.
Riding her since April, 2017
Canal Towpaths........NJ Pine Barrens sand roads........local home asphalt road shoulders and bike lanes: probably 90% of my riding is unfortunately done on asphalt.

Intermediate rider, been at it since the mid to late 1960's. No jumping, no Mountain Dew Highlight commercial back flips and acrobats. My riding is determined by my home geography; no mountains, water level style riding, hills are mainly creek-shed climbing up and down them, short, sometimes steep. Plus, I tend to keep my bikes for a loooong time. Still have my Motobecane Grand Touring I purchased in 1981.

I see I am the only person voting using High power (Yamaha PW-drive system on the Haibike) as of my posting this. And I have to LOL at this. Well, cause for the life of me, I don't understand the logic of someone plunking down anywhere from 4 to 8 thousand dollars for an ebike and then purposely NOT using the full power it was designed to use. Instead, it's being used as an overweight bike. I can safely inform everyone that using High power on my Full FatSix does not disturb the trail surfaces any differently then when I employ my Specialized FatBoy on the same trails. And no, it cannot do a Rooster Tail. Maybe if Lance Armstrong was riding it. But not me. Sorry about that, but it is true.

Now, if the purpose of this poll is to placate the ebike haters out there, if the numbers indicate the majority do not use the devil Turbo switch, I can guarantee you as the sun comes up every morning, that you are not going to change the mind of that faction. Nor do I really care what they or anyone else thinks. The most important thing as far as I'm concerned about is getting out there and enjoying the ride on my own terms while respecting those on the trails and roadways around me.

So, go out there, enjoy Turbo, enjoy Eco and the five to ten cents it takes to charge the battery back up to full. And fwiw, if you are sneaking in some Turbo but don't want to own up to it, my word is good.......I won't tell anybody.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Haibike Full FatSix
> I see I am the only person voting using High power (Yamaha PW-drive system on the Haibike) as of my posting this. And I have to LOL at this. Well, cause for the life of me, I don't understand the logic of someone plunking down anywhere from 4 to 8 thousand dollars for an ebike and then purposely NOT using the full power it was designed to use.


Um, because this is primarily an eMTB discussion, not a pavement or rail trail riding forum. On a lot of technical terrain, boost mode is unmanageable or suboptimal.

Plus, some of us actually want to get a workout too.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Um, because this is primarily an eMTB discussion, not a pavement or rail trail riding forum. On a lot of technical terrain, boost mode is unmanageable or suboptimal.
> 
> Plus, some of us actually want to get a workout too.


Check the name of that thread title again, friendo. So, not only do e-mtb'rs have to deal with our analog friends taking shots, now we get some elite snobbery amongst fellow e-bikers. Man, that is some kind of special. Ummmm....

This guy here is taking advantage of Bosch's Emtb and high power settings to great effect. Though I'm sure his terrain is not as technical as yours. Link: 




So, Rick, you have your Specialized's TRAIL mode set to deliver output powers comparable to BOOST, which you operate in about 30% of the time but you make it a point to almost NEVER operate in BOOST. Did I get that right?

You know what they say about long distance water-level riding, Rick? There ain't no free rides going downhill at the 50% mark! Later......


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Merely responding to your assumptive pronouncement: "I don't understand the logic of someone plunking down anywhere from 4 to 8 thousand dollars for an ebike and then purposely NOT using the full power it was designed to use".

So the fact that I don't keep my KTM 300 pinned all the time is a bad idea, huh?

Jeez. Whatever. Go ride a bike. Be happy.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> This guy here is taking advantage of Bosch's Emtb and high power settings to great effect. Though I'm sure his terrain is not as technical as yours. Link:


And no, that's not technical. That's very straight, wide, and only slightly bumpy. ;-)


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, both me and my wife got Ebikes in March after waiting a long time to get them from Orbea as they were special order. I have been riding MTB since mid 80's and my wife since we met in early 90's. So plenty of MTB experience both locally around Tahoe area and lots of bike trips and professional tours. So, we are into it and riding at least 3x week singletrack, never road, never jeep trails or dirt roads. We bought the bikes to add to the quiver as well as something new. We ride with other Ebikes and did this with our pedal bikes too. Anyway, we only have a little over a month on our bikes and have 300 miles so using them a bunch strictly MTB singletrack that is available now with snow melting and more trails coming into play. 

As far as power modes, we have Bosch CX motors and I use the EMTB mode on climbs and Eco for flats and downhill. My wife is similar but uses Eco more to get a better workout. I find That by using the rear derailleur and not bearing down on the pedals the uphill battery usage is pretty good in EMTB and still have the power when needed. I find the bike is a little jerky in Tour going slowly. WTBS, I have never used Turbo yet, the bike rips going uphill in EMTB. IMO, for someone who hasn't had a lot of time riding this bike.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, you'd want to use more full power for the steep stuff for sure!
Stalling or going slow on a hill is a fast way to be permanently damaging motors, if not for the safeguards multi-thousand dollar ebikes provide in thermal management of the battery and motor. Burning the windings inside the motors is not fun at all.

Cruising around at a relaxing pace can be done at 250W easy enough, especially when you have to pedal to get power on low assist level (KT displays for ex of the money savers in da house). Then when it comes to the hills, whatever that $8k buys you, what like measly 750W, for the hills and steep stuff. You can get any level of workout you wish at any power level, if you want low impact then just use more power, if you want high level workout then use minimal assist or no assist at all. I've been in 44/11 gears on hills, get the workout and save battery power.

https://www.ebikes.ca/learn/batteries.html
Minimal Assist (using motor only on hills, slower ~30kph setup) 6-8 Wh/km
Typical Assist (~40 kph with pedaling, motor on all the time) 9-12 Wh/km
Power Hungry (either no pedaling, or hauling a load, or going really fast) 14-20 Wh/km

36V and 10Ah maybe 15Ah is 360Wh to 540Wh, so you can get a ton of miles in with very minimal assist. When you start giving it wide open throttle and no pedaling at all, it just uses up that battery so much quicker, like 18km on 360Wh battery, fine for neighborhood riding. I like at least 20 mile range.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Hopefully no one in here is demonizing anyone riding around in Boost. Its there for you to use. Use it if you want! 

I am asking the question because most haters immediately throw out the, "Frickin' nOObs in boost roosting up climbs at 20 MPH causing me children to get all weak kneed!" in nearly every single thread. Of course it comes from the guys who "rode them once" and have talked to and observed "many e-bike riders modifying trails" ... 

I do not believe this to be true and was hoping this poll will show the relative breakdown of mode use so that we can actually say with some level of confidence, instead of with "my experience", that most users DO NOT roll around in Boost but rather power manage from lower to higher settings / modes based upon terrain and incline (this is my experience).

I ride ECO most of the time for two reasons, battery management and yes I still like to get a solid leg burn while I ride.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

Advanced rider. Ride in Eco mode 98% of the time, using Trail mode only for the steepest hills when very tired. Reduced Eco mode from default of 35% boost to 25% boost with Turbo Levo Mission Control. Have had eMTB for 5 months. Average ride is 18-26 miles with 2k-3k ft. climbing. I have never used Turbo mode nor do I know anybody else who has. MTB rider for 30 years. I'm 71 now.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

Same reason you don't drive your car at redline RPMs.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

Same reason I don't drive my car at redline RPMs


RickBullottaPA said:


> Merely responding to your assumptive pronouncement: "I don't understand the logic of someone plunking down anywhere from 4 to 8 thousand dollars for an ebike and then purposely NOT using the full power it was designed to use".
> 
> So the fact that I don't keep my KTM 300 pinned all the time is a bad idea, huh?
> 
> Jeez. Whatever. Go ride a bike. Be happy.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Titanium Fat Bike. If I am off road single track my power setting range from 125 watts to 400 max with an average of around 225 watts. In loose sand the power setting is 300 watts to 675 watts. Groomed snow I use 250 watts to 400 watts. On Multipurpose path my settings range from 75 watts to 400 watts. For climbing steep sand dunes the power can exceed 1,000 watts. In ORV play spots my power can exceed 1,300 watts. Beating a thunderstorm my power can exceed 1,500 watts.

All reading are power from the battery and not what is delivered to the rear tire.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

If you do the same route, and you have very little power level left, riding in eco mode is helpful, because when you ride in a more powerful mode, you maybe left without any battery power.

The flip side to that is, riding in eco mode will force you to work harder while riding, give you more of a workout. 

Yet another side is if you are going on a very long e-ride, you have no clue what battery usage will be like, you want to sip them electrons from the battery because you want juice the entire time while riding, eco mode. Like when direct drive hub motors lose electrons, then there is a certain amount of drag the motor creates (like your riding with a flat tire) This is what entails regeneration of power back into the battery, but can also be utilized for braking power. But when you run out of battery power, the drag of the motor can be a real bummer when you still need to ride another 10 miles, and go up hills. Its even more problematic when you have very few or just one gear, for the hills. 

Its all up to the rider.

Its like riding at a level 1 on your pas kit then a level 5. Level 1 Eco barely gives any power, forcing you to pedal to go the speed you want whether it be hills. Level 5 aka Boost gives more wattage using up the battery quicker. Its good to have choice in that regard.

In the 5 years I've ridden ebikes I have run across no ebike haters at all in day to day riding.

People are intrigued and amazed, and its the same questions from everyone, all the time.
How far does the bike go
How long does it take to charge the battery
How fast can you go

Sometimes you can go totally technical on them, dropping terms like amp-hour, watt-hour, amps and voltage and stating distances and charge time and speed in respect to those. I've done that a handful of times with people who know something about that, an Electrician on one occasion, an Engineer on another occasion. Other times its like I don't want to be bothered, got some good tunes in my ear pods and the heads bobbing to the beat yet I can see them eyeballing the ebike and looking at it from different angles, they still really want to know, so I'm looking away from them and they get in the field of vision and wave then its like argh ok here we go again. The same ole questions asked.

I like it when they give ya a smile or a thumbs up, because they know its an ebike. They see ya coming from up ahead, and when you pass them their head turns. Or you get the ones that stop half way up/down a hill and look at you because they know its electric. Whether your not pedaling at all, or barely pedaling like in a 52/11 gear, slow turning of pedals. They know and they smile or give a thumbs up.

As for the masses on ebikes, they just want to pedal at a comfortable enjoyable speed so they choose whatever level it is for the amount of effort they want at that time to pedal.

Fun Times
Get out there and ride your ebike, be happy, have fun.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Bump for a few more votes hopefully!


----------



## wadmaster (Oct 18, 2012)

Well....If i'm being honest I ride in boost every chance i get. If I'm riding in a group of ebikers than trail mode. My bike seems good for 20 miles and 1700ft in boost. If I know I have more miles I'll fluctuate between the two.

I do find it a little funny it seems like people are bragging they keep it in Eco like your a better MTB rider. 

Advanced rider....YT Decoy...If the manufacture didn't want you using boost why would it be there? It all come down to how you like to ride. I'd much rather ride my reg bike with peddle bike buds than cruise around in eco all day. If I ride the ebike I'm riding it to go fast and bridge the gap between peddle bike and MX bike. That's what the ebike is for me. And for those that say is unmanageable well here in AZ we have some pretty tight tech trails and it teaches you to use your brakes to modulate the power. That also makes it more fun and challenging....again for me....

And on to the next argument that always comes up....IN BOOST YOU DON'T GET ANY EXERCISE.....I tell everyone that asks the difference between peddle and ebike. If your a lazy peddle biker you'll be a lazy ebiker. Even in BOOST my heart rate average and max are about 10pts off my peddle bike. Everyone forgets your slinging around a 50lb bike so I feel what your giving up in cardio your gaining in muscle workout....when I say giving up in cardio is a 135avg HR with a 170max really any worse that 145 and 175 over an hour and a half.

Everyone has their reason they ebike and I support them all...couldn't care a less how you ride yours. I'm just being honest with how and why I ride my bike....And yes I do love the ebike


----------

